# My Billiken She Creature!



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well since I did my 2 Billiken Ultraman kits and seeing Johns new kit, I decided to do my Billiken She Creature. But I will also be getting John's She Creature. Looking at his pictures I think his kit has better detail then my Billiken. Well pulling out all the parts I see that I was missing a couple of the chest claws so I used my Apoxie Sculpt and made them by looking at the others. It was easy. So far I airbrushed her pine green, then hit her with a mist of burnt sienna. Now I'm using a #1 brush and hitting the groves with brunt sienna. Later this week I'll do the face, entena's, ears, fin, and the big bone claws. So I have a way to go. Then I make a beach base with footprints like the movie which I've been watching. Tomorrow I'll take a pic of the progress on her.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well so far I've finished the body. Painted all the groves with a #1 brush with burnt sienna and that took a long time. Then tonight I finished her face! Now for a break. Next I will mask off the area's around the big claws on her arms, legs, and chest and then I'll airbrush them. Tried a brush but hate looking at brush stroke. So back to the airbrush but I love using my airbrushes. This what I have done so far!:woohoo:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: She's looking great, Chinxy.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks John, by the way - I can't wait for yours. I think from looking at your pic's yours has more detail to the face the my Billiken. And I'll have to make a base for the Billiken.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good so far Chinxy!! I like your color choices!
Steve


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I'm putting on the masking now so it dries over night!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You've certainly been cranking out the product Chinx and they look great. I have never seen this movie but did see the thread on it so I am now vaguely familiar with it. You're doing a great job on her and I am looking forward to seeing it completed but don't rush. Slow and steady and make her look good when it is done.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> You've certainly been cranking out the product Chinx and they look great. I have never seen this movie but did see the thread on it so I am now vaguely familiar with it. You're doing a great job on her and I am looking forward to seeing it completed but don't rush. Slow and steady and make her look good when it is done.


Don't worry about that. I'm taking my time doing her. Last night I put the masking silicone on and at 2 pm I started doing the claws. Just finished airbrushing them. Now I'm taking a brake to go do my taxes. I have another interview tomorrow so I'll gear up for that tonight. I'll work on her some more tomorrow night.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks much for sharing your work on this classic kit! Mine is squirreled away still in the box, but I may break it out after seeing your finished built-up.

Wish they still had those cool bases garage kit makers were producing in the 90s.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That was Mike Parks. I have two of his bases. The Mole People and The Thing from Another World. Yes - it would be nice but I don't think he did a base for The She Creature, so I'm going to make a base this weekend. Also need to make a nameplate!
Well she's almost done. Finished all the claws. Need to fix one of the antenna. You can still see the seam so that's got to go! A little of Apoxie Sculpt will do it. So now all that is left is her hair which I'm going to make green like the body but with a different shade. And the big Scales on her back. I think I'm going to airbrush them burnt sienna like the grove I painted. Then high light the lines on the scales cause in the black/white movie you can clearly see those lines. DVD is great. You can pause the DVD and see them. Yeap! I'm having fun. Plus got to ride my Harley today - it was 55 outside. WOW!:woohoo:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Here's a shot of the Billiken "She Creature" that I built. The base is the base to Dimensional Designs "I Married a Monster From Outer Space" kit. I made a different base for the IMAMFOS kit, so I used the original for my Billiken She Creature...and added a nameplate I got from Fritz at Headless H.
Hope you like it!

Phil K


----------



## kuanglina (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I'm going to airbrush them burnt sienna like the grove I painted. Then high light the lines on the scales cause in the black/white movie you can clearly see those lines. DVD is great.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good Chinxy! Also kudos on a cool build up Phil!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Chinxy,

Nice job on the She Creature. I think the Billiken kit is great.

Here's mine. I did a beach base as well with a ratty old fence. There's wine bottles and stuff at the base of the fence in the grass.

Dave


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

kuanglina said:


> I think I'm going to airbrush them burnt sienna like the grove I painted. Then high light the lines on the scales cause in the black/white movie you can clearly see those lines. DVD is great.


OK I said that! What? I meant the groves on her body.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Phil and Dave! Both of your kits look great! Question? Did you both get the nameplate from Fritz? I email Fritz and he doesn't have one for the she creature! Dave, are you sure you got yours from him? Phil, what color did you paint the scales plate things on her back?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Dr. Syn said:


> Hey Chinxy,
> 
> Nice job on the She Creature. I think the Billiken kit is great.
> 
> ...


Nice job on your Billiken, Dave!

Phil K


----------



## Headless Hearseman (Jul 22, 2011)

Chinxy said:


> Phil and Dave! Both of your kits look great! Question? Did you both get the nameplate from Fritz? I email Fritz and he doesn't have one for the she creature! Dave, are you sure you got yours from him? Phil, what color did you paint the scales plate things on her back?



Yeah--I was trying to think if that was a one of a kind plate I did--I usually remeber stuff like that.

Fritz.
Headless Hearseman


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Headless Hearseman said:


> Yeah--I was trying to think if that was a one of a kind plate I did--I usually remeber stuff like that.
> 
> Fritz.
> Headless Hearseman


It may be all those drugs I did in the 60's. Maybe I picked up that nameplate at Wonderfest or somewhere else.:dude:
Sorry guys!

Phil K


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey Phil, what color did you paint the back scales on your she creature? 

And just to vent a little. That job interview Blew big time. They asked a lot of engineering questions but I was able to answer all of them and felt good about my answers. But at the end one of the engineer that was part of the interview said he would give me a rating of C! That's just bull! 
OK - I vented. Sorry! now back to the model!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

hey Phil - can you take a pic of the back of your she creature and send me the pic? I'm almost finished the scales on her back. Just like to see what you did.
Thanks Dave for posting yours!

I'm going to attempt to do a indented nameplate.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm so stressed out over that interview I couldn't sleep so I got up and finished the She Creature! So what do ya think? I'm happy with her.









It's funny how I used the Iwata Eclipse on the body but the Velocity on the scales on her back.


----------



## Headless Hearseman (Jul 22, 2011)

rhinooctopus said:


> It may be all those drugs I did in the 60's. Maybe I picked up that nameplate at Wonderfest or somewhere else.:dude:
> Sorry guys!
> 
> Phil K


Drugs in the 60's? For this old Straight Edge Punk it was too much Industrial music in the 90's.

I guess it's better to be known for doing plates, even if the specific one is mistaken as mine.

Fritz
http://headlesshearseman.com

Saving the Planet One Kit at a time:
http://resintopia.com


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Really nice job, Chinxy. Sorry to hear that about the interview. Positive vibes going your way for the next one.

Phil and Dave, also very nice builtups. Well done.

You know I think I remember seeing that plate at a show many years ago. I think it was either sold by Cellar Cast or Mental Mischief. But, it was a long time ago and they’re probably no longer available.


----------



## Headless Hearseman (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm inclined to say Cellar Cast myself--they sort of inspired me way back when, and Mental Mischief made my first few master plates before I began doing them here in New York at my own fast pace.

Chinxy, I still have a good feeling about the job. Hold tight.




Facto2 said:


> Really nice job, Chinxy. Sorry to hear that about the interview. Positive vibes going your way for the next one.
> 
> Phil and Dave, also very nice builtups. Well done.
> 
> You know I think I remember seeing that plate at a show many years ago. I think it was either sold by Cellar Cast or Mental Mischief. But, it was a long time ago and they’re probably no longer available.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great one Chinx. We need to get you a job or pretty soon you are going to complete everything in your stash. Sorry about the interview, you're going to have a good one someday. The colors and all came out darn good on this She Creature. This was the first time I had seen this or heard about the movie. I gave you a 10 for this one.


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I did not get mine from Fritz. Unfortunately I can't remember where it came from. I do recall I got a bunch of different ones at the same time way back - before Fritz was doing all of his I think. I can't recall who was selling them.

It was the name on a smooth background. I had to take my dremel and carve it up to look like an old board. I have an extra one if you want it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Dr. Syn said:


> I did not get mine from Fritz. Unfortunately I can't remember where it came from. I do recall I got a bunch of different ones at the same time way back - before Fritz was doing all of his I think. I can't recall who was selling them.
> 
> It was the name on a smooth background. I had to take my dremel and carve it up to look like an old board. I have an extra one if you want it.


Dr. Syn - if you are offering? I'll take it. Thanks! How much do you want for it? Fritz charges $5 plus a $1.50 for shipping. I'm getting ready to make a base and that would be great if I could get that. Thanks! Now to get a JOB!!!!!!!!!!
I'll PM you with my address. Thanks!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on the She-Creature, Chinxy!! I hope you can get that name plate. Sorry to hear the interview didn't work out... keep at it...

- Denis


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Hey Chinxy,

Got your PM. No, you can't PayPal me for it...........you can just have it. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Dr. Syn said:


> Hey Chinxy,
> 
> Got your PM. No, you can't PayPal me for it...........you can just have it. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm working on the base today! I think your nameplate will look so cool with her.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Dr. Syn said:


> Hey Chinxy,
> 
> Got your PM. No, you can't PayPal me for it...........you can just have it. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbsup:


David, thank you very much the nameplate came today. And it's great! Now I'll start on the base. Now I have to come up with an idea of a base. I'm thinking BEACH!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well she's done. I got the nameplate yesterday from David. Thank you David. That was Great! And started on the base last night. Cut some core board and then added stones making them from using foam blocks. There easy to form rocks and other stuff. Tonight I airbrushed the base and stones. Then I worked on the nameplate. I added a frame around the nameplate to give it some more depth. Airbrushed the background sea blue mixed with green. Painted the frame burnt Umber and painted the letters magenta using a #1 brush. And I really like how she turned out. I'm happy now! :woohoo:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Chinxy, the base really helps out with these stand alone models. Your color scheme for everything turned out nicely. Maybe I'll see her at the Fest?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice work - the base and nameplate round the kit out nicely!
Steve


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well Phil just told me that I should add some seaweed around the stones so I will go out later to find some. I think that's a great idea. Maybe the pet store would have some.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bravo, sir. Excellent job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - Phil suggested I add some seaweed and stuff. Is this OK or does it need more?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job, Chinxy! I have to say, I love everyone's treatment on this model. I love how they are all excellent, but quite different!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all the good comments. I do appreciate it. And the suggestions like what Phil said are great! seaweed. GREAT Idea and Petco had real seaweed. Still wonder if I should put more seaweed down or would that over do it? Just thinking. I used Mod Podge to glue and seal the seaweed. It dries clear so it's good.

Now on to the next project! SWEET! And I started him last night, primed early today and now I mixed the colors and started airbrushing. Got to Love it!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*She Creature Sea Weed*



Chinxy said:


> OK - Phil suggested I add some seaweed and stuff. Is this OK or does it need more?


Chinxy,
Nice touch! I would make the sea weed(s) a little less "uniform"...make some a little larger that others.
Anxious to see your "Venusian"...Oh oh! Did I give it away?

Phil


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rhinooctopus said:


> Chinxy,
> Nice touch! I would make the sea weed(s) a little less "uniform"...make some a little larger that others.
> Anxious to see your "Venusian"...Oh oh! Did I give it away?
> 
> Phil


YES you did!!!!! OK - that's funny! Anyway, your right and I just finished him. Plumes and all. Now to clean up. Feather are all over the table I'll take some pic's and start a new thread! And wifey really likes it too.

And by the way - your right. I added more seaweed to make it look more real. Sandy told me that last night. SWEET!:dude:


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Nice job Chinxy. Glad I was able to help! :wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Dr. Syn said:


> Nice job Chinxy. Glad I was able to help! :wave:


Thanks David. Your nameplate really makes the kit stand out. Thanks for sending it.:thumbsup:


----------

